# Error. Please add your Cryptobox Private Key to $cryptobox_p



## supritha (Nov 3, 2017)

Error. Please add your Cryptobox Private Key to $cryptobox_private_keys in file cryptobox.config.php can any1 tell me what is this n how to deal with dis


----------



## statusunknown (Nov 7, 2017)

go here and review.
https://github.com/cryptoapi/Payment-Gateway/blob/master/cryptobox.config.php


----------

